# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Xhabir Zharku, kryetari i komunes se Kaçanikut i kerkuar si kriminel

## Nice_Boy

Edhe njeher ne rradhet e PDK-s ku tjeteri ne Skendertaj .. dhe i dyti si kriminel i kerkuar nga Policia .. 


-----

Policia arreston katër persona për detyrim dhe rrëmbim


Në orët e hershme të mëngjesit të sotëm Policia e Kosovës dhe Policia e UNMIK-ut ka zbatuar këtë urdhëresë me çrast janë bastisur dhe arrestuar katër persona, ndërsa i kërkuari i pestë nuk është gjendur në shtëpi. Po ashtu policia njofton se në këtë aksion janë konfiskuar edhe disa armë e municion. Po ashtu policia ka arrestuar edhe dy persona të cilët ishin në kërkim për një vepër tjetër penale.
Policia njofton se para përafërsisht 10 muajve policia ka pranuar një ankesë nga një qytetar që kishte të bënte me Detyrim dhe rrëmbim. Nga Gjyqtari Ndërkombëtar është lëshuar urdhër-arresti dhe urdhër-kontrolli për pesë të dyshuar, si dhe urdhër kontrolli për dy të dyshuar tjerë.
Vepra penale që dyshohen të dyshuarit është Detyrim (neni 267 i KPPK-së) dhe Rrëmbim (neni 159 i KPPK-së), që dyshohet se ka ndodhur në vitin 2006, thuhet në njoftimin e policisë.

Kështu, sot në orët e hershme të mëngjesit, Policia e Kosovës dhe Policia e UNMIK-ut ka zbatuar këtë urdhëresë me çrast janë bastisur dhe arrestuar personat e poshtëshënuar:

1. Nesim Curri (1969) nga Hani i Elezit

2. Arsim Kolshi (1978) fshati Doganaj, Kaçanik

Konfiskuar: tri bomba dore, një pushkë automatike AK47, një revole, qindra plumba, etj.

3. Fikri Hasani (1969) nga fshati Firajë, Shtërpcë

Konfiskuar: një revole, një karabinë, qindra fishekë, etj.

4. Afet Dalloshi (1978) nga Saponica, Kaçanik


*Ndërsa i dyshuari i pestë për të cilin ishte urdhër-arresti, Xhabir Zharku (1964) nuk kishte qene në shtëpi në Kaçanik.

Policia ka kontrolluar shtëpinë ku janë konfiskuar: një pushkë automatike AK 47, dy pushkë automatike MP5, një revole, një sasi eksplozivi, etj.

Përveç shtëpisë, është kontrolluar edhe vendi i punës së Xhabir Zharku-t (një zyre) në Kuvendin Komunal-Kaçanik.


Po ashtu, janë bastisur edhe shtëpitë e dy të dyshimtëve të tjerë, të cilët tanimë gjenden në paraburgim si të dyshimtë për një vepër tjetër penale:*

1. Besnik Hasani (27 Tetor 1976) nga fshati Firajë, Shtërpcë

2. Nusret Cena (01 Janar 1975) nga fshati Doganaj, Kaçanik

Të arrestuarit janë dërguar para gjyqtarit që e ka lëshuar urdhër-arrestin, thuhet në komunikatën e lëshuar sot nga Zyra për informim të Policisë së Kosovës.

----------


## beni33

un   e   shoh si te  dyshimt  edhe  ket   rast   ne  lidhje  me  rastin e  kryetarit  te   kaqanikut    kjo esht  edhe  nje   akuz  e  pa   baz   si ne  shum raste  te  shumta  kunder   shum shqiptarve    se  pse  nuk sqarehet   se  qfar  ka   ber    personi  ne  fjal  rrembim  detyrim  kjo esht   nje    shpifje  me  gjas  
dhe    kunder  kujt   kush  ishin ata  persona   kinse  u  rrembyen   kjo ka  rendesi  shum   dhe   si gjdoher   rastet  mundohen te    kriminalizohen  aq  sa  ne  opinion  te  fitohet   bindja  se   diq   ka  ndodh   nuk e  di se  zotriu  ka  qen  USHTAR   I  UQK-S
DHE  NESE  PO  AT HER   PA  DYSHIM  ESHT  RAST   I MONTUAR  POLITIKISHT   PA  DYSHIM  DHE   UN  JAM SHUM I BINDUR  PER  KET  
DHE  JU  LUS  NESE   KRYETARI  I KAQANIKUT    KAQEN   ISH  USHTAR   I  UQK-S   TE   TREGONI

----------


## Brari

shum veshtir eshte me kuptui informacionet e komentet e jueja..

flisni qarte.. jo me pikatore se krijoni kunfuzion ..

rrembimin e kujt dyshohet se mund te ket ba  shoki xhabir?
ku gjindet tash shoki xhabir?

sa kate e ka villen e re shoki xhabir?

sa pompa te benzinit i ka privatizue?

a guxon kush ne kosov e ilirid me permend te ngratin myfti te gostivarit?
po vet myftijt e hoxhallaret a e permendin?
po besimtaret e qytetaret?

a eshte cfaq kund enver sekiraqa i gjall?
a dijet kush ishin ata qe kercenuan adelinen?

nuk besoj se shoki "qorr"  shkon e kryen aksione guerile personalisht..
patjeter sikurse saliu vesel dhe ai ka ningjat e veta..


..

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Është për të ardhur keq dhe deprimuese se deri ku ka degraduar etika , morali njerzor e qytetarë te ne,sidomos në kasten e politikajve aktual.

E them morali njerzor e qytetar,sepse ky zotri është përfaqësues i zgjedhur e legjitim në karriken e kryetarit të Bashkisë së Kaçanikut nga ne qytetarët.Rasti flet  shumë edhe për ne si zgjedhës,votues e vendimmarrës në rastin konkret,e jo vetem për këtë person , partinë që përfaqson dhe institucionet që janë marrë me organizimin e zgjedhjeve të vitit të kaluar.

E them për etiken e vendimarrësve politik të rangjeve të larta në P.politike,të cilët nuk kanë minimumin e kriteriumeve etike,morale eprofesionale,në rastet e përcaktimit të kandidaturave për poste kaq reprezentative.Ky lloj i instant- politikajve-ditor,kalkulues e përfitues në thelb,po e varros idenë e një shteti të lirë,demokratik e prosperues për qytetarët e R. së Kosovës.

-E them për moralin,etiken e përgjegjësinë e organeve të shtetit,sidomos të atyre të drejtësisë,që me kohë dhe me forcë nuk po e ndalojnë këtë evazion të drejtësisë.Si kanë mundur organet e si KQZ,të ndjekjes e të drejtësisë,të lejojnë kandidatura e kandidat  kaq të dyshimt,të kandidojnë për poste ,kur kanë pasur obligim ligjor të sinjalizojnë dhe stopojnë një gjë të till ?

-E them për mungesen e mendimit opozitar nga partitë politike,shoqëria civile dhe asociacionet tjera të këtij vendi,që kanë humbur sensin dhe obligimin për të kontrolluar funkcionimin e levave të këtij pushteti që po degradon në hiç.

----------


## Brari

gurkuq..-
a mendoheni kur shkruani?

nuk jan kriptograme shkrimet ne forum..

supozojm se shkrimin tend e lexon nji prej tepelene a gjirokastre..
kurgja nuk kupton ai..

na kallxo ku ka deprimue  etika e morali..
supozojm se jam prej lushnjes a prej korce e du me dit cka po ndodh ne kosov..

kurgja nuk meson prej jush..

kurgja..
ma mir hiq mos shkruni..

----------


## Guri i Kuq

O brari,

Deri sot kam menduar se jam në një Forum ku shprehen lirëshëm mendimet e pikëpamjet e gjithësejcilit anëtarë për një problem ose temë të ngritur.

I nderuar,nuk jam aq i menqur sa disa këtu dhe jam i vetëdijëshëm për  intelektin tim..!

Me takat,o lum daija...thot populli,

Përpara drejt fitoreve....sh.Brari,

----------


## Llapi

Thaçi: Askush nuk është mbi ligjin

Prishtinë, 5 nëntor 2008 (Kosovapress) Koha 14:07
Thaçi: Askush nuk është mbi ligjin

Kryeministri i Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi, nuk ka dashur të komentojë lidhur me urdhër-arrestin për kryetarin e komunës së Kaçanikut Xhabir Zharkun, i cili njëherësh është kryetar i degës së Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës në këtë komunë, mirëpo ka thënë shkurt dhe qartë se askush nuk është mbi ligjin.

----------


## Brari

gurkuq...

nuk eshte ceshtje mencurie.. por kujdesi..

duhet qe kur shkruajm te jemi sa me te kuptushem per te tjeret.. qe ai qe lexon edhe ne se nuk eshte i kyqur ne ceshtjen te ket mundesi te kuptoj cka po flitet per kend po flitet e tj.

psh.. edhe se jan shkruar dise shkrime ketu.. askush nuk di se per cfar akuzohet xhabiri me kta shoket e tjere..

sipas lajmeve ne qik.. kfori polak e paska arrestue xhabirin..

kush din ma shum rreth ceshtjes te shkruaj..

----------


## Guri i Kuq

I nderuar,

Nuk jam hiç më i informuar  se çdonjëri nga ne në F.SH.,lidhur me rastin,shkaqet dhe rrethanat e arrestimeve të fundit në Kaçanik.Përflitet,ate edhe ju e keni sinjalizuar,se bëhet fjalë për kidnapim,rrembim dhe zhdukje të një hoxhe nga Maqedonia para disa vitesh...

-Brari,

Është deprimuese dhe për të mërthyer vaji,kur në vendin tënd,për një kohë të shkurtër ndodhin skandale që implikojnë edhe personalitete të larta publike e politike e përdhosin dinjitetin e shtetit tënd të ri .

-Para disa muajve(gusht-08),në Serbi arrestohet shoferi i vetures zyrtare të një anëtari të Kryesisë së Kuvendit të Kosovës.Bëhet fjalë për shoferin dhe kushuririn e ngushtë të z. Sabri Hamitit.Akuza,posedim,transport droge...

-Para 6 muajve,arrestohet dhe dërgohet për vuajtje të denimit të plotfuqishëm,kryetari i Komunës së Skenderait,për denimin e shqiptuar vite më parë.Si arriti të kandidohet dhe të zgjidhet kryetar Sami Lushtaku kur kishte një performansë të këtillë,ku ishte lidershipi i PDK-së,ku ishte Komsioni Qendrort Zgjedhor,ku..?

-Dje në Prishtinë,arrestohet drejtori i Klinikës së Urologjisë së Qendres Klinike Universitare të kosovës duke kryer transplatime ilegale në mënyrë klandestine në një shtëpi apo klinikë private..,Si arriti ky biçim doktorri,pensioner në Zvicërr të lakmojë deri ne ktë masë..?

-Dje ,nga Gjykata e Qarkut-Prizren konfirmohet aktgjykimi kundër  Avdi Gashit,kryetar i Gj. së Suharekës,me të cilin ish-kryetari dhe dy gjyqtarë, shpallen fajtor e dënohen për veper penale të korrupcionit.

Para dy javësh,shoferi personal i Drejtorit të Aeroportit të Prishtinës,në mjedis të Prishtinës shtin me armë e plagos dy qytetarë të pafajshëm.Shoferi,sipas burimeve të ndryshme është një kushuri i Liderit të Qeverisë së Kosovës.

Dilema e shtruar nga unë ishte:-pse kjo,nga kush dhe deri kur kështu..?

----------
Shnet,

----------


## Llapi

Urdhërarrest
i bazuar në spekulime

Ndërkaq, Xhabir Zharku, përmes
postës elektronike ka deklaruar
për gazetarët e Kaçanikut se
urdhërarresti ndaj tij, është si
pasojë e vazhdimësisë së spekulimeve
që janë bërë në adresë të
tij dhe besimit në to nga gjyqësia
ndërkombëtare në Kosovë. Unë
momentalisht gjendem jashtë
shtetit për shkaqe familjare.
Posa të kthehem, natyrisht se do
të merrem me këtë çështje. Për
mua këto bastisje janë normale.
Gjykata dhe policia ndërkombëtare,
po edhe ajo vendore
kanë detyrat e veta, por duhet të
jetë e kujdesshme në veprimet e
saj, që të mos i etiketojë njerëzit
pa argumente konkrete, mos të
merret vetëm me spekulime,
sepse komprometojnë veten dhe
krijojnë mosbesim tek qytetarët.
Edhe ashtu gjyqësia dhe policia
ndërkombëtare e kanë humbur
besimin tek qytetarët e Kosovës,
thuhet në deklaratën e
Xhabir Zharkut.

----------


## Brari

per cka e akuzojne xhabirin a din kush me na tregue..

pse ne qik thuhet se kfori polak e ka arrestue..

kembe shpejte xhabiri si gjithmon.. sapo e kan njoftue shoket pi policise se po dun me te kap.. ka ik jashte shteti per "arsye familjare"..
lol

pra per cka jan akuzue ky grupi?

----------


## tmk

Ketu ne forum duket se ka mjafte trutrashe ose pa tru fare duke filluar nga hapesi i temes qe sipas nickut ,,niemand" qe ne perkthim do te thote ,,askush",me nje krenari e hap kete teme sikur disa te tjere qe jane plote gezim kur gjejne te flasin zi e terr per luften ose per pjesetaret e UCK-se.
Ende nuk u mesuam me pompozitetin e informacioneve dhe qellimin e tyre final!!!
E verteta eshte se eshte leshuar fletarrest per 5 (pese) persona per te cilet ,,dyshohet" se kane kryer vepren penale rrembim dhe detyrim.Kater persona jane arrestuar pos Xhabir Zharkut  i cili nuk ishte ne Kosove gjate aksionit te policise .Ai vete  e pohoi nje gje te tille permes telefonit dhene ne njerin nga mediumet televizive duke dhene edhe arsyet e mosndodhjes ne Kosove.Njeri nga pese te arrestuarit eshte liruar menjehere (kete mediat nuk e kane bere te ditur sepse nuk jane te interesuara te informojne drejte ).
Qellimi i arrestimit eshte shume i dyshimte dhe komprometues per aresyen e thjeshte sepse baza e dyshimit eshte marre nga disa persona (te njohur per opinionin kacanikas)te cilet kane qene te lidhur drejte perse drejti me E. Sekiraqen .
Xhabir Zharku ishte njeri nga pjesetaret e pare te UCK-se i cili qe nga viti 1997 hyri ne Kosove nga Suedia.Me vone ishte pergjegjes per furnizim per UCK-ne (qendra e furnizimit ishte ne Topoje),pastaj u emerua komandant i brigades 162 ,,Agim Bajrami" ne Kacanik ,me vone Shef i Shtabit te TMK-se ne Z6M dhe ne fund Kryetar i KK te Kacanikut (post te cilin e mori me votat e qytetareve te Kacanikut).

----------


## bili99

Njohja   ne   nje   tubim   publik ne  Amerike

Xhabir Zharku : ishte  njeriu qe   beri  shpalljen  e pare publike   te   UCK  ketu  ne  Amerike(NY)  Ai tha   se eshte   realitet   qe   egziston   dhe  jo  dore  e  zgjatur  e  dikujt,  jo   propagande  por  realitet   kombetare   duke  shtuar  se  ai  eshte   njeri  nga   ata (UCK)  dhe  se  me  vehte   ka   komunikaten   nga  Shtabi   qe  e  lexoi  ne   tubimin   qe  u  mbajt   perpara  selise    OKB   ne  NY......
Kjo  ishte    perpara  se  te  nise   lufta,  ne  kohen  kur   shume   aktiviste  dhe  intelektuale   jepnin   verzione  per  egzistimin-mosegzistimin  e  UCKse....
Ai   doli  ne  mesin e  demonstruesve  dhe   shperndau  Komunikaten...e  lexoi  edhe  ne   Podium-  fjalen  ia dha  Joe Dioguardi....   
Ne   ate  kohe  Xhabir  Zharku   ishte    njeri   nga  luftetaret  e  UCKse   bashke  me  Lum Haxhiun(  Hajdin  Abazin), ne  viziten  e  perbashket  ne  Amerike  ata  hoqen   definitivisht dilemat  per   egzistimin  e  UCKse-   keshtu  i hapen   rruge   mobilizimit  te  pergjithshem   te  emigracionit  shqiptar  ne  Amerike  per   ndihma  konkrete  per luften  e  UCKse  .....
Prej   asaj  kohe     deri  me sot   kush  eshte   Xhabir    Zharku  nuk     di   gje.ate   kohe   une   i kam  takuar  ne NJ,dukej te  jene  idealista  per   ceshtjen  kombetare..shpresoj  se  nuk   kane  ndryshuar ,dhe   shpresoj  te  jene ne  krye  te  detyres   ku  ti duhen   Kosoves  dhe   lirise.

me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## Brari

bill..

nuk ka gja ma te lehte se me shpall uck-era e aksh-era.. ne mynshen stockolm.. Tiran Nju jork e melburn..
ska gja ma te rand.. or billi i trushplam pi enveristave.. .. se te jesh burr a grue shqiptar ne nji fshat te kosoves e te kesh nji tuf femije ne pergjegjsi.. e qatje ne hymje te katundit ja beh batalioni  me arkana e ky burr e grue skan asnji mjet me u mbrojt vec qiellit balos kalit e hunjve te gardhit..
ska ma poshtersi se te shpallesh uck-era e aksh-era prej nju jorkut si xhaba me lumin.. kur mir e din se kjo e shpallun.. vertet te jep duartrokitje e deviza pa fature.. ne sheshin para okb-se prej diasporaxhijve.. e pizari xhijve.. kurse atij fshatarit shqiptar ne nji katund te kosoves  i sjell batalionin me arkana..qe nuk vijn me lyp buk por me therr ne bajonet fmijt e gruen e motren e qatyre burrave te mjere..

thx bill qe na e kallxove kte hollesi te ktyre enveristave te paftyre qe kan shpall uck-era neper europ e amerik..

----------


## Llapi

Brari
Po çka je kah thue more nieri 
po a ke te ndalur ti ndonjiher 
a keshtu do te vdekesh tuj thur kopalla e rrena e urrejte per trimat e UÇK-se
Po a e din ti qe e ter bota e din qe UÇK-ja e çliroi Kosoven 
me ndihmen e aleatve te vet siq jan SHBA-NATO qe diten ti bejn aleat keta 
te Shtabit e te Drejtoris Politike te UÇK-se
Po mjaft ma se ste beson as femmija 2 vjeqar 
je ba si papagall

----------


## Brari

lol

llap.. 
si tha kol tivari.. 

kini fillu me i besu rrenes ju enveristat e drejtoris politike..

llap.. ushtria amerikane ishte aleate me ushtrin angleze ne luften kunder hitlerit..
kur e cliruan bashk europen.. as amerikani sja morri armet anglezit.. as anglezi amerikanit..por te dy me armet ngreh hyn ne berlin e festuan..

kurse ti e din llap se xheksoni.. kur e thirri serbin e thirri dhe thaqin..dhe te dyve u tha.. ti serb shko ne shumadi.. ti thaq shperndaje ushtrin..

qe don te thot..se nato e konsideronte karikaturen uck te drejtoris politike enveriste..nji ndihmese te serbise.. ne operacionin e kesaj ushtrie me zhduk shqiptaret  nji her e mire pi kosove.. nje pun-prishese te nderhyrjes se natos me shpetue popullin e kosoves..
a e kupton or shoq..
luftari qe doli per liri.. do mbetet ne shekuj lavdia e kosoves..
kurse drejtoria juaj.. marria e kosoves..
juve nuk ju ha palla per luftarin as te uck as te farkut..
i kini vra te dy palet sa her ju asht daht..si gjat lufte si pas lufte.. 
per ju ka rendesi ajo berthama enveriste ne uck ..pra drejtoria me njesitet enveriste neper uck qe arrestonin  atdhetaret ne uck.. 
ju vrat si drinin e uck-s si ahmetin e farkut..
si uken e uck-s si ata 4 luftaret e farkut..

nuk e mbuloni dot  krimin..

sa luftar jan  pa shpi e pa pun e pa buk sot.. me qindra..
por asnji antar i drejtoris enveriste politike nuk eshte pa post..pa miljona te vjjedhura e pa 4-5 pumpa benzini te pronesuara..e pa villa 3 katshe..

nuk te shkojn pallavrat tek brari..

pra ju enveristet e keq perdoret vullnetin per te luftuar shkaun te rinise kosovare.. prandaj u shpartallua uck-ja e nuk mujti me mbrojt asnji katund..
sepse gjithmon ju enveristet e dekonspiruat  vend ndodhjen e cdo formacioni luftaresh..  perjashto rrugetimin e drejtoris pi drenice ne rogner..
ate po e mbajtet sekret..
kurse ademin jashar qe nuk ish i berthamave klosiste enveriste..e lat vetem.. me u masakrue me gjith fmi e gra..

ku i ka milaim zeka dojcmarkat qe fitoj me shitjen e videove me adem jashar..
?

sa kate e ka villen  xhabiri ne kacanik?

fol..

----------


## Llapi

o eshte dasht krejt spiujt e qiftat tu me i vra e mos me i lan me flliq ket bot ma

----------


## drenicaku

Kryetari i komunes se kaqanikut gjendet ne arrati,dhe policia eshte ne kerkim te tij,por ajo qe eshte shume e habiteshme shefi i tij hashim thaqi qele guri goje asnje fjal nuk e tha.
Sido qe te jet policia nderkombtare ka shpall flet arrest nderkombtar per kryetarin e kaqaniku.
Ne bastisjen e shtepis se tij u gjenden arsenal armatimi prej pistoles deri ne eksploziv.
Me sa duket eshte i implikuar ne kidnapim,kurse bashkpuntoret e tij tani me gjinden mbrapa grillave te burgut.

----------


## Llapi

Se pari more tokmak nji tem ekziston para teje jan zgjue njierzit
se dyti menjiher ka reague kruyeministri dhe ka deklarue shkurt:

Thaçi: Askush nuk është mbi ligjin
Prishtinë, 6 nëntor 2008 Koha 19:45 (Kosovapress) Koha 19:45

Kryeministri i Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi, nuk ka dashur të komentojë lidhur me urdhër-arrestin për kryetarin e komunës së Kaçanikut Xhabir Zharkun, i cili njëherësh është kryetar i degës së Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës në këtë komunë, mirëpo ka thënë shkurt dhe qartë se askush nuk është mbi ligjin.

tema e hapur para tokmaku nga nji torrnakop tjeter

 Xhabir Zharku, kryetari i komunes se Kaçanikut i kerkuar si kriminel
niemand 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=101435

-------------------------------------


“Urdhërarrest
i bazuar në spekulime”

Ndërkaq, Xhabir Zharku, përmes
postës elektronike ka deklaruar
për gazetarët e Kaçanikut se
urdhërarresti ndaj tij, është si
pasojë e vazhdimësisë së spekulimeve
që janë bërë në adresë të
tij dhe besimit në to nga gjyqësia
ndërkombëtare në Kosovë. “Unë
momentalisht gjendem jashtë
shtetit për shkaqe familjare.
Posa të kthehem, natyrisht se do
të merrem me këtë çështje. Për
mua këto bastisje janë normale.
Gjykata dhe policia ndërkombëtare,
po edhe ajo vendore
kanë detyrat e veta, por duhet të
jetë e kujdesshme në veprimet e
saj, që të mos i etiketojë njerëzit
pa argumente konkrete, mos të
merret vetëm me spekulime,
sepse komprometojnë veten dhe
krijojnë mosbesim tek qytetarët.
Edhe ashtu gjyqësia dhe policia
ndërkombëtare e kanë humbur
besimin tek qytetarët e Kosovës”,
thuhet në deklaratën e
Xhabir Zharkut.

----------


## tmk

> lol
> 
> llap.. 
> si tha kol tivari.. 
> 
> kini fillu me i besu rrenes ju enveristat e drejtoris politike..
> 
> llap.. ushtria amerikane ishte aleate me ushtrin angleze ne luften kunder hitlerit..
> kur e cliruan bashk europen.. as amerikani sja morri armet anglezit.. as anglezi amerikanit..por te dy me armet ngreh hyn ne berlin e festuan..
> ...


Si shume urrejtje paske more bablok per Xhabirin!A din me na tregu pse e urren kaq shume?
Nuk ishte Xhabiri qe perfitoi para nga lufta por ai ta beri te mundur ty (more mjeran) me hanger m.....t ne forum.

----------

